# Cooper STT PRO



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Since Toyos are almost impossible to get, I saw these and really like them. Any first hand experience on a 2500 4x4 diesel? Looking for better tread life then my Nittos.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

I have not run them, but I have a few friends that have and love them. I will definitely be considering these next time around. What Toyo's are you having a hard time locating? I didn't realize there was a shortage on them.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Im on my second set of Copper STT's on a Dodge 3500 and like them. These are the TEK 3.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

37 12.5 20's

I know the STT pros are new to the market. I put a set of the Khumo Road Ventures MT on my bronco and drove it very little before I sold it, but the tires looked great and seem to run great as well. I was considering those as well but not sure about the tread like on my 2500 diesel.

http://us.coopertire.com/Tires/Light-Truck/DISCOVERER-STT-PRO.aspx


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I think these will be my next set. Now to find a deal on them!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

I used to run the stt's on my truck and they were great if you kept them rotated every 3k or so. Otherwise would run thru a pair quick.
I'm about to get a set of stt pros to put on my f150 once the current tires wear out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueangels (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a set of STT pros on my 2003 Duramax. They've been on there for about a 1,000 miles so far and I like them. 265/75 16s. They have a slight hum to them on the highway but much better than some Mickey thompsons MTZs I've had. Wet traction, well they say it has better wet traction but being haven't tested that yet, same thing in the mud, its been too dang dry for that stuff. Handling is great, better than I had thought especially with an MT. That's all I have to say on that, can't tell much on the wear right now. Hope this helps. 

Note: They are discontinuing the Coooper STTs for unknown reasons being that's what I was going to go with at first so I went with these. No complaints.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

where are y'all buying these on the west side of Houston ?
discount ? I didn't spot a Cooper store over here.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

If you want toyo tires get in touch with Tread Depot. Or send me a PM with what you want. I can shop my connections. 

Never been a big fan of coopers.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> If you want toyo tires get in touch with Tread Depot. Or send me a PM with what you want. I can shop my connections.
> 
> Never been a big fan of coopers.


 I want a set of Toyo 33x12.5x20 R/T to put on my 2013FX4.

any suggestions ?

I can find them on the web, but I don't mine paying a little more for someone who stocks them on the west side.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Bily Lovec said:


> I want a set of Toyo 33x12.5x20 R/T to put on my 2013FX4.
> 
> any suggestions ?
> 
> I can find them on the web, but I don't mine paying a little more for someone who stocks them on the west side.


$345 a tire ordered and shipped to you. No one will have them in stock.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Maybe they are in a shortage now but I got a set of 33's Toyo M/T for my FX4 last year from discount tire. They did not have them at the store when I went in but they got them that day from somewhere!! I even told them what I found them for online and they matched the price no questions asked.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> $345 a tire ordered and shipped to you. No one will have them in stock.


I found them for $316 ea shipped.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

From who?

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool.

I found those after searching when I did. 

I just usually buy from Tread Depot since they are priced lower than most. Every once in a while I'll find them cheaper.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't find any 37.'s 13.50 x20's. And the one set I found, Toyo dealer wants $550 a piece and that is stupid $. My concern if they are so hard to find and destroy one I would have to wait a while to get one. I've been told people are waiting 6 or more weeks for 37's and some are over 12 weeks.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

try tread depot. 

They have R/T's ($446.20) and M/T's ($496.40) in stock.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ill be able to give a report on these as I ordered my STT PRO's 37 13.50 20's on Monday for $360 a piece from treaddepot.com as I could not find any 2cool sponsors or guys that work at a tire shop local that carried the tires.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

yellowskeeter said:


> Ill be able to give a report on these as I ordered my STT PRO's 37 13.50 20's on Monday for $360 a piece from treaddepot.com as I could not find any 2cool sponsors or guys that work at a tire shop local that carried the tires.


Please do, I'll be in the market in a few months and that's almost $100 cheaper a piece than the Toyos.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Delivered

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

yellowskeeter said:


> Ill be able to give a report on these as I ordered my STT PRO's 37 13.50 20's on Monday for $360 a piece from treaddepot.com as I could not find any 2cool sponsors or guys that work at a tire shop local that carried the tires.


glad they had them..


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Being installed as we speak. One thing I noticed even though I was probably going to go black wall side out is that the the white letter option is not available on this size. Tire looks good so we will see in an hour or so. Was also surprised at tread depot delivered in 2 days.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

35 nittos I'm removing are on the classifieds.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

2 down









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

On the ground. Good looking tire. 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

1st impression
Really smooth
Much quieter all though more aggressive 
Breaking seems better.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

yall may want to look at Mastercraft Courser MXT also


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Had a little bit of tire rub, problem solved. 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Those look good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Kauffman Tires by beltway 8 and 290 stock these tires. Ask for Charlie. Great people to deal with.:texasflag


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

So far so good. Does not look like I lost any MPG going to the 37's. Really quiet ride, smooth and seem to balance well. Very happy with the choice so far.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------

